# I know...



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

I know this is for lost pets but i would like to make a post wishing RIP to Sarah she was 16 and passed away this weekend she could have grown up to be something great and was taken far to early RIP hunni i hope where you are is as great as you deserve and down here you will be missed every day x x x


----------



## xKatyMx (Feb 9, 2008)

*RIP x*

Rip
xxx


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

That is sad. R.I.eace:

What happened if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

R.I.P. SARAH

:grouphug:


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

she went for an operaion and never awoke theres rumours that the hospital screwed up but i darent realy ask so not 100% sure at the moment


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

R.I.P Sarah


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*sorry..*

sorry for you....
take care and god bless you..


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

sorry for your loss, really feel for you

xxx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rip, hope you dont think im bein insensitive but who is sarah? a family member?


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

she was a good fried of mines little sister but we went to school together and she was out a lot with like me and ashleigh and we were good friends


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Thats so sad, R.I.P Sarah

Take Care

x x x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

shplooble said:


> she was a good fried of mines little sister but we went to school together and she was out a lot with like me and ashleigh and we were good friends


ive lost a few friends from school, its devestating, our thoughts are with you


----------



## helenaz0 (Jan 20, 2008)

God bless Sarah x


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Don't know what to say.. It's never easy loosing someone close to you.. In that kind of circumtance it makes it harder. Hope the angels are looking after her. 

Liz


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

.... it just doesn't seem right does it.... peace.


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Thats awful, my thoughts are with everyone who was close to her.
RIP poppet xxxx


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

sleep soundly Sarah 

xxxxx


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

R.I.P i really feel for you, it must be awful losing someone close to you.


----------



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

that sucks hun...same thing recently happened to my dad. right down to the rumors of the hospital.

i feel for ya hun...ever need a chat just email me ok


----------

